# first betta's



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i am getting my first betta and i want you to tell me
about your first betta.:!:


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

My first betta which I still have is a blue veiltail nothing really special about him. My boyfriend got him when we got together because we felt bad seeing him in this small shot glass size cup with only half the cup filled our little bettas top fin wasnt even in the water so we took him home and he has been awesome ever since<3​


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

*wow*

wow:greenyay::greenyay: what was his name?


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

My first betta happens to be my only betta. I got him back in December when the Wal-Mart here in Richmond was having a "special" on them. [they don't usually sell fish out here] He's just a regular ol' Veil Tail, but he's my baby. His name is Admiral Finns [or buddy, bettar, whatever I decide to call him at the moment] and he's the betta in my avatar.


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

wow totally buettyful. is that the kind you recomend?:blueyay::greenyay::redyay::blueyay:


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I was setting up a 10 gallon that I was planning on splitting between 3 males. While I was shopping to get some supplies, I noticed 2 females.

The store normally keeps sister bettas together in a 0.5 gallon 'betta' kit, and these 2 had been there for a long time. This was the first time I was really looking at them, though. They were really pale and had major stripes, but I feel in love with one that looked like it was almost purple. That was how I got Bambi and her sister Lolita.

Lolita died of unknown causes, but Bambi's still around and as cute as ever. She's my favourite female. ♥


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I got my first betta when I was about 12, he was a red cambodian crowntail, and I named him Bama because he was the University of Alabama's colors. I just got him because everyone else had bettas at the time and I wanted one. He was my buddy for about 3 years!


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

*wow*

wow


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

His name was Marlin<3


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i love that name


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My first betta was named Buddy and he was rusty red with blue fins. He was a real sweetheart. I still miss him.


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

shemetz said:


> wow totally buettyful. is that the kind you recomend?:blueyay::greenyay::redyay::blueyay:


Veil Tails are pretty common- just get a betta that totally grabs you and pulls at your heartstrings.  I got AF because he was in clean water and I thought his colors were really pretty.


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks i will go with your advice


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

My first Betta was my blue and red crowntail, Reno. I still have him. He is the spunkiest betta I have ever seen.He has such a great personality.


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

how u descibed him he seams grate



:blueyay::blueyay::blueyay::blueyay::greenyay::greenyay::greenyay::greenyay::redyay::redyay::redyay::redyay::blueyay::blueyay::blueyay::greenyay::greenyay::greenyay:


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

mine was a little blue vt that lived 7 years in a 1g tank....... His name was Jack


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

wow grate


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

My first Betta was a red VT similar to Ringo... I wasn't very educated on Betta's at the time so I had him in a pretty small bowl but I did a lot of water changes.... until my surgery. I was so drugged up on pain meds for awhile that I couldn't get off the couch.. when I finally got around to doing a water change, I must have done something wrong because it killed him  His name was Finn.


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

thats sad:--( but it was not all your falt


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

bye guys i am going to get my betta rite now:greenyay::greenyay::greenyay::greenyay::greenyay::greenyay::greenyay:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My first betta was a purple and blue VT named Potato Gonzalez.. I firmly believe fish and snails should have silly names. I got him when I was 15 at a petsmart. I'd been bugging my mom to get me a puppy because they had promised that when we moved to GA they would let me get a dog. My mom was trying to use the excuse I wouldn't take care of it blah, blah, blah.. so I asked her if I could get a fish instead.

Well I wanted a black moor goldfish. I knew nothing about fish and wanted to keep it in your regular fish bowl. Luckily for the fish the petsmart employees said I needed a 20+ gallon tank.. so no goldy. I start looking at the bettas and picked one out. The petsmart employee said to buy this tank..









Which I did.. its about a 1/2 gallon. I got some pellets and the guy said do a water change once a week and I went home with my new buddy. I set up his tank and he seemed really happy to me. After a few months I thought he looked cold so I went and bought this.. 








thinking it would heat up the tank. Gonzalez would spend most of his life under than light. I did my weekly water changes religiously but one day came home to find Potato Gonzalez dead ... I know now why he died but it doesn't make me miss him any less.

After that I got Fish.. he was a gift from my now ex-boyfriend to make me feel better.. he seemed so ugly in comparison to Gonzalez that I didn't even give him a name.. he was just "Fish".. he managed to hang on 3 years in an unheated, 1 gallon tank with weekly water changes until I stumbled across a betta forum and realized I hadn't been taking proper care of my fish.

(Oh.. and I did get my puppy 6 months after I got Gonzo )


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

*i just got my betta*

i just got my first betta fish, Spud.
he is blue and green and he seams realy happy. i am setting up his tank rite now:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He sounds really pretty! Congrats on your new buddy!


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats- don't forget to post pictures of him in the picture section of the board!!  I want to see him ^.^


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i will rember to post pics.
i just put him in his tank and he looks grate and he loves his real plant


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

My first betta didn't have a name. I can't even remember anything about him. I think he was red though. I had him in my ten gallon tank with some other fish. He liked to hide near the top of the tank under the huge plant I got without know that it would end up growing so large. I still have the betta flakes I used to feed him 

Congrats on your betta, and I hope he loves his new tank!


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

ya spud loves his tank


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

My first betta was gossamer. For years I have been trying to get the hubby to agree that I NEED a fish tank. Its always a no go. So a few months ago I was looking through the petco circular & noticed they had betta kits on sale. I drove to petco & looked though the lil guys & came across this really cool blueish silver betta. He looked so different from the others. When I brought him home & put him in his new home he was so happy I guess that he turned deep blue with purple , teal & red fins.











As u can see hes not very silver lol. Anyway he started me on this obsession with the lil guys & now I have 4


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------

